# Ο Ανθόνιο τώρα δικαιώνεται



## sarant (Feb 5, 2009)

Πήρα ένα ηλεμήνυμα από γιατρό αναγνώστη, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι στο γνωστό έπος του Ανθόνιο
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/anthonio.html
ένα από τα μαργαριτάρια είναι σωστό. Όπως κι ένα σταματημένο ρολόι, δυο φορές τη μέρα πετυχαίνει τη σωστή ώρα, υποθέτω.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2009)

Δεν μας λες ποιο είναι, γιατί προσπαθώ να μπω στο λινκ σου και δεν μπορώ;

Εντάξει, τα κατάφερα.


----------



## Elena (Feb 6, 2009)

:)
Δεν είχα δει ποτέ αναλυτικά τις παρατηρήσεις της Αλεξάνδρας (ούτε την πρώτη φορά), αλλά αυτό παρουσίαζε ενδιαφέρον και είπα να αναζητήσω το αγγλικό. 


Έχουμε και λέμε:
α. Έκανε μπαμ ό,τι κάτι δεν κόλλαγε -δηλ. δδ: διαφορική διάγνωση/διαφοροδιάγνωση, συνήθως έχουμε stroke/conversion reaction κ.λπ. 


265
00:24:13,853 --> 00:24:18,244
*I'll tell you about her stroke.
It's called a conversion reaction*

Θα σου πω για το καρδιακό. Ονομάζεται αντίδραση μετατροπής.


(Δύσκολο να δικαιωθεί ο Ανθόνιο...)

Η συνέχεια είναι:

266
00:24:18,493 --> 00:24:22,008
It's a big opera brought on by
repressed rage. It's bullshit.

267
00:24:22,253 --> 00:24:23,811
No *infarc*-whatever-the-fuck.

268
00:24:24,053 --> 00:24:26,613
But the symptoms were the same
as a stroke...

269
00:24:26,853 --> 00:24:29,367
...so she can't take care of herself.

Και θα ήθελα πολύ να δω πώς μεταφράστηκε το «no-infarc-whatever-the-fuck». :)

β. 232
00:22:13,853 --> 00:22:16,811
*- My therapist says I'm regressing.*>Ο θεραπευτής μου λέει πως είμαι οπισθοχωρητική.
- Your therapist?




Aδύνατο να δικαιωθεί ο Ανθόνιο...


Φεύγοντας από τα ιατρικά, υπήρχε κι ένα άλλο που παρουσίαζε ενδιαφέρον -αν και το λειτουργός συμμόρφωσης τείνει να καθιερωθεί, νομίζω ότι απλώς το πήγαινε λέξη-λέξη κι όποια λεξούλα δυσκόλευε... έμενε απ' έξω.


297
00:26:24,173 --> 00:26:27,882
*You're the SEC compliance officer,
for chrissake!*>Είσαι ο *λειτουργός συμμόρφωσης*, για τ' όνομα του Χριστού!


γ. 484
00:40:32,133 --> 00:40:34,089
*Must be deep, hanging out with him.*>-Θα 'ναι βαθύ να κάνεις παρέα μαζί του. 
[...]

00:40:34,373 --> 00:40:35,931
- Who?
- Mr. T.

486
00:40:36,173 --> 00:40:38,482
*You cap motherfuckers together?*>-Καθαρίζετ*αι* γαμιόληδες μαζί;






δ. Παιδική χαρά...


2510
03:09:09,594 --> 03:09:11,505
*Got a premonition for me?*>Εχεις προαναγγελία για μένα;

2511
03:09:12,474 --> 03:09:13,509
You?

2512
03:09:14,674 --> 03:09:16,710
*You're no problem to read.*>Δεν είναι πρόβλημα να διαβάσω εσένα.

Όρεξη να έχει κανείς (και τους ελληνικούς υποτίτλους, φυσικά) και έχει δουλειά για μέρες...

 :)

http://divxtitles.com/subtitles/50648/English/Sopranos_S2E01-04/1


----------



## sarant (Feb 6, 2009)

Βρε παιδιά, όταν έγραψα ότι "δικαιώνεται" εννοούσα μόνο και μόνο ως προς το "αντίδραση μετατροπής". Το ότι το Έπος έχει πάμπολλα λάθη, δεν νομίζω να αμφιβάλλει κανείς. Γιαυτό και έγραψα για το σταματημένο ρολόι που δυο φορές τη μέρα δείχνει σωστό. Αν είναι σωστό το "αντίδραση μετατροπής" το μαργαριτάρι αριθ. 37 δεν είναι μαργαριτάρι. Τα άλλα 36 (και οι χιλιάδες που έπονται) είναι.


----------



## Elena (Feb 6, 2009)

Μα δεν διαφωνεί κανείς. Απλώς, λέω ότι το 37. παραμένει μαργαριτάρι, μια και το «εγκεφαλικό» έγινε «καρδιακό». Εκτός αν πιστεύει κανείς ότι υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο αναφοράς σε «(heart) stroke» (εδώ) -άκρως απίθανο, κατά τη γνώμη μου. :)


----------

